# Groomers...erh!



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Is it just my luck with our *Petsmart* chain groomers or are most completely off the wall? I sent my female Bouvier to be washed and groomed and wanted a 50% reduction in coat for winter. When I got her back, she was clean shaven and had some Puff Daddy hair cut for the head. $87.00 there tells me that it doesn't take much to be "licensed" to do K-9 hair.

These freaks have had the last of my business. Has anyone else had such a killer cut from other groomers? Bear will have 6 months of butt-ugly!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

they got me once. never been back. my border collie mix has a cool puffy chest and neck. it looks kind of like a lions mane. it is awesome and even when i get him clipped for the winter coat blowing i specify leaving his puffy chest and cool looking leg feathering alone. two years back i took to petsmart and very specifically stated and pointed out to the groomer what i wanted. 

came back he totally shaved. no more chest puff, no more leg feathering. they said "what do you care he ain't a pure bred and theres no standard" to which i replied "hes my dog and i'd like him to look how i wanted him to look. i gave you very specific instructions that were pretty clear"

now i pay about 15% more and take him to the small local groomers shop. I explain to them what i want every time i take him in. they have never messed up once and i can walk him in early in the day and they'll wash him and groom him in the time it takes me to walk down the street and get breakfast.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Is it just my luck with our *Petsmart* chain groomers or are most completely off the wall? I sent my female Bouvier to be washed and groomed and wanted a 50% reduction in coat for winter. When I got her back, she was clean shaven and had some Puff Daddy hair cut for the head. $87.00 there tells me that it doesn't take much to be "licensed" to do K-9 hair.
> 
> These freaks have had the last of my business. Has anyone else had such a killer cut from other groomers? Bear will have 6 months of butt-ugly!!!!!! :evil:



Howard,

It sounds like the Petsmart Groomers are held to the same high standards as their trainers? Yes, that was meant as
sarcasm


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are the goofs of the grooming world. I hired one as a bather one time and she kept insisting that she could groom dogs. I had a client come in and request a shave down on a poodle. I told her something different, and she butchered it. Looked like a three year old trying to color.

She was actually proud of her work, and then I had our groomer finish the job. She got mad and quit. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

I saw her back at petsmart a few weeks later, butchering someones dog.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Uhm... Do it yourself? Grooming is not easy, but maybe worth it to learn if you have furry dogs? The shop where I work gets a lot of clients from Petco/Petsmart!:lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I have GSD's, so no cuts but I quit taking my dog for winter baths because he kept shitting in the cage when they were done. They would have to wash him again and he was never ready when I would come to pick him up. I guess he didn't think much of their work either. I could always hear my dog barking his head off when I'd walk in, this is a dog that doesn't even bark in his crate at training, hasn't shit in a crate since he was a pup.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I groom my own, all GSD's so not much needed


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I bath outside so no hot water in winter. No dog, mine or not is getting in my tub. Now they just stink all winter.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Is it just my luck with our *Petsmart* chain groomers or are most completely off the wall? I sent my female Bouvier to be washed and groomed and wanted a 50% reduction in coat for winter. When I got her back, she was clean shaven and had some Puff Daddy hair cut for the head. $87.00 there tells me that it doesn't take much to be "licensed" to do K-9 hair.
> 
> These freaks have had the last of my business. Has anyone else had such a killer cut from other groomers? Bear will have 6 months of butt-ugly!!!!!! :evil:


 You know the drill....Pictures please. Don't be embaressed:razz:


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

The one time I took Max to a "professional" she called me at work in tears saying she was having a problem with her boyfriend and could I come pick him up at lunch. I had specifically asked that his face feet and tail be clipped with a #30 (that's what I used). When I picked him up, he wasn't even finished, his face still had remnants of hair on him, his coat was butchered and not even, his ears weren't plucked. She said "Sorry, but you can bring him back tomorrow and I'll finish him." I declined the offer.

I was a newbie at clipping at that time but did a way better job than this professional. I have done friends dogs and did a better job than their regular groomers. 

All the clips at Petsmarty tend to look the same. I think if I showed them my professional grooming book and said "I want him to look like that" they couldn't do it. 

After 15 years grooming my own dogs I tell everyone who has a dog that needs this type of care that it's better on the wallet and your sanity to make the investment and buy the equipment and do it yourself. You will be happier and if you butcher the grooming job it's a learning experience and you didn't have to pay for it. In a few groomings the equipment has already paid for itself.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> You know the drill....Pictures please. Don't be embaressed:razz:


 Photo at the Gallery Section. I'm in the red shirt!!!!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Photo at the Gallery Section. I'm in the red shirt!!!!!


Nice. She can probably run faster....Less wind resistance:razz:


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

I put a wash rack with hot and cold water outside for my dogs but what I did before was to run a garden hose to the electric hot water heater drain, normaly it will only be warm water at the bottom of the tank. It makes it a lot more comfortable for you and the dog for those fall and winter washes.

It also gets rid of any sediment in the tank which should be done anyway


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow.. this a bad haircut. They could at lest make cute head. 87.00 ? for this? The problem is that anybody can be a groomer. There no license needed. Grooming school do not teach much. If you need a good groomer it is normally show people and groomers who participate in grooming competitions and in voluntary certification. I did voluntary certification just for myself and I also groom and show my giant schnauzer.


----------



## Bill Whatley (Aug 26, 2009)

Buy a Cheasapeake Bay Retriever and tell him to jump in the lake! It's easy and year 'round! :lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Is it just my luck with our *Petsmart* chain groomers or are most completely off the wall? I sent my female Bouvier to be washed and groomed and wanted a 50% reduction in coat for winter. When I got her back, she was clean shaven and had some Puff Daddy hair cut for the head. $87.00 there tells me that it doesn't take much to be "licensed" to do K-9 hair.
> 
> These freaks have had the last of my business. Has anyone else had such a killer cut from other groomers? Bear will have 6 months of butt-ugly!!!!!! :evil:


 
Hahah, its why when we meet other bouv folks out and about they try to pay me to groom. That shave down w/ the bichon frise head cut must be standard. Its worth it to do it yourself. I lucked out though with my bouv. She seems to be a throwback with a shorter harsher coat that doesn't mat. Hubby's male grows a lot more coat faster. Because of my allergies, mine need a bath every couple of weeks or so. They table pretty well and shake on command.

Terrasita


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, that bichon frise poof. Obviously fall and beard aren't in the manual and given the Northeast winters, why would they shave her so close.

Terrasita


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I just saw the pic... A bit too late for Halloween, alas.

Wow, that for $87?!? Clearly I am working in the wrong place. We do a shavedown like that only if the dog is matted to the bone and the owner agreed to it. We'd charge $55 - $65 max. And, you'd still get the properly shaped head.

But if I had a long-haired breed like that, I would probably keep it shaved short, to 1" or so, for wash-n-wear ease. JMO.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always groomed my own dogs. Even the show dogs. Kerry Blues look like a small bouv in a natural coat and I always sissered mine. 
How bad was the coat/ Lots of tangles or mats? 

Bottom line
Your 87 dollars poorer and all you got out of it is a sissy lookin dog!
May as well go ahead and paint his toenails now. :lol::lol::lol::wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Bottom line
> Your 87 dollars poorer and all you got out of it is a sissy lookin dog!
> May as well go ahead and paint his toenails now. :lol::lol::lol::wink:


 MAN>>>>>>>>>>>>>
This was a hard thread to read. Talk about busting yer billards! Yep, she is faster than a free meal. Something about rage against the machine...Might make a good song title or something.

There were very few matts and I know that they make a detangler solution, the lazy a$$es just don't want to do good work. Quick in, quick out.


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

I second that, a picture please! I know It sounds crazy but I put on a bathing suit and start brining the young pup in the shower with me twice a month. Just close the sliding glass doors and hope for the best.lol. Then again I have never owned a dog that needed anything other then bathing, but I have been buzzing my own hair for twenty years now and both of my sons have never been to a barber, ever! I buzz all three of our heads 1=2 a month. I am way to cheap to pay for the barber let alone a groomer!lol!

~ Alex


----------



## Jenn Caskill (Oct 7, 2009)

Why'd you pay? I would have lost my freaking head over shit like that. Call Head office and get your money back,


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

I`ve been a dog groomer for 21 years and I say you get what you pay for  why do people go to petsmart or petco for grooming ???? It`s called go to a grooming shop lolol but know people want and think grooming is soooooo easy and its just a bath or a fast cut but yet they can`t even comb there dogs them self what a joke alot of dog people are a joke come to my shop any day and try my job and that easy bath or cut will have you in tears ! I`ve owned my shop for over 13 year now and have competed in grooming shows. So I do have a say to this link. you can look up my shop at Dogs Day Out in Il.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Is it just my luck with our *Petsmart* chain groomers or are most completely off the wall? I sent my female Bouvier to be washed and groomed and wanted a 50% reduction in coat for winter. When I got her back, she was clean shaven and had some Puff Daddy hair cut for the head. $87.00 there tells me that it doesn't take much to be "licensed" to do K-9 hair.
> 
> These freaks have had the last of my business. Has anyone else had such a killer cut from other groomers? Bear will have 6 months of butt-ugly!!!!!! :evil:


 
this is why i dont take my dogs to the groomer...a set of hair clippers, a hose, doggy shampoo, and a brush are all i need.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Why would any sane dog owner want to wash their dog? Shampoo, however mild, partly eliminates the natural oils. 

The only reason for mine to come under the shower, plus dog shampoo, is if they've rolled on a dead fish, human excretion, liquid manure, etc.

Howard, sorry, I didn't know Bouviers were shaved "God shave the Bouvier" lol.

I took over a Cocker Spaniel, 11 years' old, for a year. She had just been to the Beauty Parlour and, being fat, looked horrible. I "starved" her slowly and let her hair grow, which at this age and having just been castrated, was no problem. We used to use a rubber thumb for counting bank notes, to groom our spaniels in those days.

Good grooming, getting out dead hair, etc. is enough imo. If you bathe them, 2 days later, they smell doggy again - mmmh Himmlisch!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian if you give them a bath, the next thing they do is roll in sheep poop! So why bother? Let them be what they are, nasty dogs...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Why would any sane dog owner want to wash their dog? Shampoo, however mild, partly eliminates the natural oils.
> 
> The only reason for mine to come under the shower, plus dog shampoo, is if they've rolled on a dead fish, human excretion, liquid manure, etc.
> 
> ...


My show Kerrys were the only of my dog's I bathed regularly. The other terriers were just brushed and stripped. Even the ones I showed in the breed ring (Norwich, Borders, JRT) were just brushed out even if I hunted them the day before. Bull Terrier (show) was chalked and brushed. Pit was brushed.
My 6 yr old GSD had a bath...once. My 2 yr old GSD has yet to expierience it.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Why would any sane dog owner want to wash their dog? Shampoo, however mild, partly eliminates the natural oils.
> 
> The only reason for mine to come under the shower, plus dog shampoo, is if they've rolled on a dead fish, human excretion, liquid manure, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, at least all you got for your dog was a bad hair cut! They encouraged/made my 5 month old heavy boned GSD pup JUMP off the grooming table and crash onto their concrete floor full force. Severe limping ensued. After a couple hundred bucks worth of xrays, daily medication and 3 weeks of confinement, he's finally O.K. I WISH they had shaved his head or cut his tail into a lion-pom or something instead.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I clip all my dogs myself. No dog I have or have ever had has had a bath. Osters and the other major clipper brand won't cut them unless the are at least combed out......so, I use a 2 speed Sunbeam horse clipper. Cuts through any matts from being outside all winter. Used to take 3 hours a dog when I had to comb them out and use the dog clippers. Horse clippers I can have them off the table in 30 min.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I would NOT have paid, In fact, I would called the GM over that. 

I used to work for PetsMart when I was younger, bathing dogs. I'll tell you what, I'd NEVER EVER leave my dog alone with a PetsMart groomer, EVER. They do vary from state to state and city to city and in 1500 you might maybe find one good one but not worth the risk. Use a private shop that comes highly recommended. I still groom friend's dogs and stuff, BUT I grew up in a groom shop and have learned that Coroprate groomers like Petco and PetsMart are NOT good at all, my mom and grandma both groomed dogs for years and years. 

Poor Bear. 

Courtney


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

"Dog Grooming" another great discussion on WDF


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey, when my two dogs got skunked a little over a month ago because Fawkes decided to kill said skunk, I was thisclose to sending them straight to the groomer on the way home instead of straight home to stink up the house. They can have their uses!  I just ended up being cheap and buying the Nature's Miracle deskunker and washing them at home. Ugh, the smell in the house and car was nauseating for over a week! :razz:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

'xactly, Maren! Several years ago I did a wilderness/area search with my female GSD (now deceased). It was pouring rain, muddy, and we went through a couple of fields of burdock. By the end of the day she was hopelessly covered in mud and burrs. On my way home, I stopped by the local grooming salon, dropped her off, and picked her up a few hours later, all clean and burr-free.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Hey, when my two dogs got skunked a little over a month ago because Fawkes decided to kill said skunk, I was thisclose to sending them straight to the groomer on the way home instead of straight home to stink up the house. They can have their uses!  I just ended up being cheap and buying the Nature's Miracle deskunker and washing them at home. Ugh, the smell in the house and car was nauseating for over a week! :razz:


 A good topic for those who need to clean the dog...the best solutions for the nasty shunk smell are...?


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

My De-Skunk formula that was handed down from my Grandma. 
Hydrogen Peroxide
Apple Cider Vinegar 
Regular Dawn Dish washing soap

They key here is to mix the ingredients and put it on a DRY dog. Water sets the skunk smell, so you douse them with the solution BEFORE you wet them down, then wash, rinse, repeast as many times as necessary then follow with a wash with your regular dog soapwhatever kind you use.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

I took my 10-month-old Bouv to my local groomer which is in a small town here.

I took her with me at the appointed time even though she wasn't done because the lady can't ever be done when you tell her you're coming back. She is a poor time manager.

It wasn't until i really looked at her that i realized the lady hadn't shaved her neck yet and so she looked like a camel to me. She's growing out now but geez---------- from now on i leave the dog there all day.

She's not the greatest groomer but i don't care that much - heck, it grows out. I ain't proud.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

First, most groomers can't even say, "Bouvier" and then most can't give them the proper cut. Petsfart is a joke and I'll NEVER use them again!!! If I wanted my dog to have a bad cut, I'd drink and then figure out how to use these hedge trimmers!!!!


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I had to shave Duffy's bum a few years ago. I did it to save money rather than taking him to groomer. My parents weren't happy with me when I did it, but had no other choice. He was pretty matted on both sides of his bum from laying down too much. He was about 10 years old in that pic.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Yesterday I took Revo my 6 Mo old Dutchie to be bathed @ our local groomer that has done a super job for me in the past. I started him going there young so it wasnt his first time. This time however, it was a nightmare to say the least. The girls got the hell bitten out of them, got scratched up and one got it in the face.  They got him wet but that was as far as it went.*

* Apparently, when they tried to bathe him, the water coming out & hose moving set him off, which I should have thought of. He proceeded to tear them a new ass, hose included so they toss him into the drying cage to dry. So there is this TINY electric sensor in the top of the cage to keep the blower from over heating and it's about the size of a match stick. The part sticking into his cage is the size roughly of the red tip of a match.*

*So he grabs this tiny thing and tears it up. She said she couldnt believe he was able to grab it. I dont know exactly what all damage he did but Now she has to call an electrician. He wasnt hurt. She said she has never had anything like this happen. I go to pick them up and he is in the cage behind the wall. He hears my voice & starts carrying on so bad the wall is shaking. lol I felt SO bad for these gals. They looked like they had been run over by a speeding Dutchie. *

*They did have the nads to put him on a table after he dried and brush him out, ears, nails, so on and said he did fine with it. (They did muzzle him) but they wont bathe him anymore. Cant wait to see if he even trys it with me. He is in our house a lot and I dont like a stinky dog, so occasional baths are a must around here.*

*Anyone have tips on how I should approach it on our tub? lol I have a hose too so Im going to be prepared. lol Im not really worried about it, but figured someone here may have some tips for our sweet boys who bite anything that moves. lol Is it just him or has anyone else had issues with the hose & water when bathing? *

*Thanks *


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Diana that's horrible. Probably he will be fine for you when you bathe him yourself, but if he starts with any nonsense, don't baby him. 

To anyone out there, please NEVER let a groomer stick your dog in a drying cage or box, especially one equipped with a heater. Groomers use these so they can work on other dogs while one dog is drying or because a dog is difficult. Those things can get incredibly and unbearably hot inside, hot enought to cause heat stroke and even death.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I worked as a groomer and the only cage dryer I would use was a room temp dryer, the air coming out of it didn't get hot at all and the fronts of the cages were like crate doors so ample ventilation. 

My GSD loves water and loves to bite the hose and stuff. He knows bath time is a no nonsense time. I started him young though. Also, if he gets shitty with you, don't be afraid to give him a GOOD correction.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Diana that's horrible. Probably he will be fine for you when you bathe him yourself, but if he starts with any nonsense, don't baby him.
> 
> To anyone out there, please NEVER let a groomer stick your dog in a drying cage or box, especially one equipped with a heater. Groomers use these so they can work on other dogs while one dog is drying or because a dog is difficult. Those things can get incredibly and unbearably hot inside, hot enought to cause heat stroke and even death.


Thanks so much for the info Susan! OMG, I had no idea those heaters were so dangerous!!!! That sensor he tore out was supposedly there to keep those problems from asising.  

LOL, Im not worried to wash the lil monster. I won't let him be an ass. <evil grin> He's not a bad boy, I can't be mad at him. Moving things = bites. No more groomer for him. I just thought I'd save my back.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I can honestly say my guys have good manners while being groomed, for the most part. But I'm the groomer, LOL. I don't know how they would be for someone else, I bet if the groomer was calm, confident, and knew how to control them, there would be few problems. If it's someone like the other girls who worked in the same shop with me, I dunno. The water fight might be kind of entertaining to watch though. 

As far as cage drying, I do it to my dogs all the time - but in a regular holding cage, and the hose from the blow dryer hooks onto the front. You just gotta be there to watch them, and have at least half a brain functional, check them and turn it off when they are done. Often when technology is advanced, people get complacent and stop thinking, expecting it to do everything for you.

For grooming at home, in the bathroom. 1st, use a mesh strainer in the drain (unscrew and remove the fancy drain cover if you have to) it will save you lots of headaches with the plumbing. 2nd, use a tether and/or train the dog to stand/stay in the tub. 3rd, make sure to rinse all the shampoo and conditioner out, completely, or you will be dealing with skin problems later on.

Be prepared to get wet 
Outside is much easier and less messy, and you can let them dry in the sun, when the weather is right


----------

